

Meditation Driven Development - streblo
http://www.ckwop.me.uk/Meditation-driven-development.html

======
ahoyhere
Good parable.

But while overall believable, its conclusion misses a critical aspect of this
cycle.

Here's the real secret behind these types of fads:

Any process that requires you to pay attention to your work/self will cause
measurable improvement, even in people who are already top performers.
Temporary improvement. Attention = improvement. And so change in process =
improvement also.

There's a very interesting book on this topic called "Hard Facts, Dangerous
Half-Truths And Total Nonsense: Profiting From Evidence-Based Management."
(Also, any book that examines self-help will show the same thing. I first came
across the principle in a psychology textbook.)

